# A little help.



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I am in need of a little help. I have all of the gear to fly fish for the steelies and I am researching as much as I can read and find. It seems that egg patterns and stone flies are common when rigged tandem. I guess I just need some help getting it all together. I have seen all of the suggested entrance points on the Chagrin, and now the water is finally rising. Every time I go to a shop they want $275 for a half day with a guide and they don't even want to discuss which technique to use or what color etc... All they say is "it depends on the conditions" I realize that this is true, but what is a good place to start? For $275 I can own one of every fly in the case.


----------



## beadhead (Nov 14, 2007)

When I started out fly fishing for steelheads I had success with prince nymphs, pheasant tails, hare's ears, and wooly buggers. Egg patterns can certainly be deadly in the right hands, although they are not my go-to flies. I typically fish these patterns under an indicator and add weight and/or tie in beads accordingly. Most of these flies are pretty easy to tie, if you want to get into that as well.

Pay attention to water levels, flows, and clarity and adjust to the conditions. Go with bigger flies in turbid waters (I prefer black and purple buggers here, but some people advise using bright flies) and smaller, more naturalistic patterns in low and clear waters.

Strive for a drag-free drift.

Avoid the crowds and be willing to cover a lot of water.

That should help you to at least get started. Good luck.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Thankyou. I am getting ready to order a vise. I have been looking at the netcraft vises. I have a G Loomis 6W and a Sage 10W. I also have a centerpin rig. I will pick up some wooly buggers and the others that you mentioned this week. Any shops you recommend?


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

once u get steelhead fishing down its not too hard. just use some egg patterns(glo eggs,meth eggs, sucker spawn)and stones or other nymphs like a wiggle nymph or common nymphs like a pheasent tail or prince nymph.. u can tandem any rig tho. u can use 2 eggs or 2 nymphs or whatever you can dream up! also can use streamers like buggers, egg sucking leeches, and clousers too and swing um. pm me I will get you into some fish once they are in the river. I fish out west tho so none here yet..

only shops around me are gander mountain, backpackers shop and erie outfitters. your way might wanna check out chagrin river outfitters. I think they carry stuff? not sure tho so don't quote me on that


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

hey capt it hasn't been mentioned but i had alot of luck last year using a caddis larvae they are so simple to tie and i caught more fish on them than any other fly in the box. Indicator fishing is the easiest way to go about it. I am still trying to get the hang of going without one and feeling the bottom. Tip: use Little corkies you know you are getting a good drift when the toothpick points up. You have to constantly adjust your rig to the spot you are fishing based on depth/speed of the current. Just get some flies on the bottom focus on the edges of the riffles/tailouts and you will be victorious.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

tied me up lots of caddis but never tried um much cause it was end of season. used trout ice dubbing in caddis green then a ice black/peacock dubbing for the head. will definatly use some this year!

also capt I use no indicator. just a couple shot depending on the flow about 12 inch or so above the 1st fly of a 2 fly rig. soemtimes use 1 fly tho and just drift it on the bottom while watching the fly lines tip where the leader starts for any hesitations then i just set the hook. works great. u can use indicators too if u want but they seem to spook the fish sometimes when waters are clear or low. also a black nymph will slay some sucker fish along with the steel seeing as they are fun to catch and a good fight on the fly. good practice for steelies too!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Capt give me a call on my cell I'll help you out as much as I can w/o spending a dime ..lol.. except for the call! 513-646-6522 give me a call after 1900 "7pm"!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

so heres the simple scoop on steelhead(for details call tom, he taught me)

they are stupid curious fish, as long as they are not spooked. I have caught steelhead on everything for a #16 caddis to a #2 dry to a 5in articulated leach. If you have three flies, have and olive wooley bugger #6-10, #12-14 pink eggs, and #14 green caddis. stick them under and indecator add split shot and go. if you dont get bit in 5 minutes, move to another area, you will catch a few sitting on one spot but moving is key. get a good drift, swing the flies out at the end of the drift, and you will catch fish.
specifics, 1/2in thingamabobbers, some aa-bb spilt shot, 3-4x (or 6-8lb) tippet, thats it

remember, they have a brain the size of a pea, overthink it and they will outsmart you, treat them like it and you catch a ton


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

riverKing said:


> so heres the simple scoop on steelhead(for details call tom, he taught me)
> 
> If you have three flies, have and olive wooley bugger #6-10, #12-14 pink eggs, and #14 green caddis.


agreed i might take a white bugger though


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

beaded olive wooly bugger drifted though the runs. skip the bobber and skip the shots. but keep a close on and feel on whats happening to your line.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

people still fish flies other than streamers? for cripes sake, it's been so long since I have thrown a "bug" pattern. swinging streamers is a lot more fun, but you won't catch as many fish. but who wants to deal with those dark, half dead fish anyways.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

sure just tied a bunch of PT's, Hares ears, Wiggle stones, And blue steel caddis <-- check this one out i think it's a winner. http://www.defranksflies.com/blue steel caddis hyper.jpg


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

looks good to me!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Patricio said:


> beaded olive wooly bugger drifted though the runs. skip the bobber and skip the shots. but keep a close on and feel on whats happening to your line.


so u drift a bugger like a nymph instead of swing it?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

if you streamer swingers want a real thrill,
fish a bomber, or better yet a gartside gurgler, jerked like a popper on the swing.  tan and pink is a good color combo. steelhead will take poppers and they take them hard!


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

Fishaholic69 said:


> so u drift a bugger like a nymph instead of swing it?


absolutely in small versions ie : #10


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

Chagrin River Outfitters is having a Steelhead seminar 10/10/09 at their shop. There will also be people tying flies!! This would be a great place to get the season started. Check them out on the internet!!


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

GRADY228 said:


> Chagrin River Outfitters is having a Steelhead seminar 10/10/09 at their shop. There will also be people tying flies!! This would be a great place to get the season started. Check them out on the internet!!


in addition there is a steelhead expo this weekend Saturday at the Rocky river nature center. same kinda deal.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

ryosapien said:


> absolutely in small versions ie : #10


big versions, too. depending on the speed of the water of course. its a killer tactic.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks again to everyone. I am going to try to hit the seminars and pick up the discussed flies. Nothing that money can't take care of.


----------

